# DIY HANDBOOK



## Gutters

who wants to start a Anarchist Cookbook but for squatters and get it bound and shipped off for all the local squatters, 

It would have everything on this site plus so much more and it would be cheap as fuck... if you guys agree then start posting everything that should be in it!!


----------



## danny boil

all the stuff on the workshop list for the STP fest man

good idea, we're going to need someone who'll print it for cheap man


----------



## aneurysmamanda

that is such a good idea because i have lots of easy quick cheap veggie food recepies i've invented over the years...even if it can't get printed it would be cool to have the resource on here


----------



## dirty_feet

Yeah - check out the Activites section under the workshop list for the StP Fest - Matt came up with 'Oscar the Grouch's Iron Chef" - cooking with dumpstered food and stuff. You should do a workshop on your book at the gathering - or maybe compile everything AT the gathering - and then print it up before everyone goes or hand it out as you leave...


----------



## danvan

I WANT A PART IN THIS 

I HAD BEST GO FIND SUMTHING PEOPLE MIGHT FIND HANDY 
COS I DECIDED LAST NIGHT MY LIFE IS RATHER POINTLESS AND I NEED TO GET INVOLVED IN STUFF MORE

ARG I JUST REALIZED I AM TYPING CAPS


----------



## Gutters

i wish i could get to the gathering but as for the kid i can't but just send everything via e-mail or if you can visit me during the ss-kaliert tour in aug i will be doing their merch (hopefully isn't for sure yet)

Shoot me an e-mail if you would like to see how some pages look so far!!!


Also i will be using Pix from this website so if you DO NOT want your pic in this lemme know...







Post edited by: Gutters, at: 2007/01/22 18:51


----------



## Poking Victim

This is a super idea.
Nice cover.
Is SS-Kaliert hitting up the whole West Coast?


----------



## Gutters

yeah ALL over

got to the english section and they will have tour info 

ss-kaliert.de


----------



## danvan

i used the left handing techniche today to liberate a carton of soy from its capitalist capters 

ya gonna put that in ?

it works good as 

or does everyone already use it?


----------



## Gutters

what do you mean??


----------



## danvan

when you hold the product in your left hand so its under the counter and then while you buy another product pretend its not there and then walk of with it 

its really effective 

i prefer to have somone else buy sumthing and me just walk thru with them cos i have not alot of cash 


but yeah


----------



## Gutters

ahhhh ok got you i can through that in there


----------



## Mouse

every DIY guide must have a section about homemade period rags and DIY abortions. It's a complete must.


----------



## stinkpickle

i'm definitely feeling the handbook idea and i'd say for sure go right off the workshops list man, with that and mouse's diy feminine products your more rthan well on your.. if there's any way i can help give me a holla


----------



## Mady

I have seen a ton of diffrent squatting handbooks, most info shops carry at least one kind. I saw a really good one called like "Doing shit and making stuff"? something to that effect that had all sorts of nifty tricks.


----------



## Cush

*Fleaheart Klepto wrote:*


> I have seen a ton of diffrent squatting handbooks, most info shops carry at least one kind. I saw a really good one called like "Doing shit and making stuff"? something to that effect that had all sorts of nifty tricks.



was it the microcosm publishing book "making stuff and doing things?" i love that book!

anywho, back to the subject of DIY-age.

i made a pretty nifty hip pouch for stuff too big for my pants pockets. i took an old pair of cargo pants and i cut out the big cargo pockets on the side.

then i sewed a flap of cloth about 3 inches long onto the back so it was hanging down. then i put velcro onto the loose end of the cloth. then i put the matching piece of velcro onto the back of the pocket. that way i can put it on my belt but i don't need to take my belt off to remove it. I sewed a couple patches onto it for baddassery and went out into the world. i don't think it looks half bad. i'd post pictures but i'm cameraless.


----------



## Mady

Cush that was totally the book! that book is amazing isnt it? ^^


----------



## Cush

one of the best i own. i borrowed it from a friend like 4 months ago and i'm not going to return it until she pries it from my cold, lifeless fingers.


----------



## Mady

Hahahahaha I wanna make my own soy milk! Did you try that one??


----------



## Cush

i'm content drinking regular milk. i've done a bunch of the other stuff in there though.


----------



## stinkpickle

*Cush wrote:*


> *Fleaheart Klepto wrote:*
> I have seen a ton of diffrent squat...f bad. i'd post pictures but i'm cameraless.
> yeah man i made a similar sounding fanny-pack type thing from a beanie it works rockin' and it stretches to hold kinda big junk..


----------



## bakerdoo

That book sounds amazing, i read some other reviews on it too. It would be really cool to get a book together ourselves. Is that something on the agenda for the Fest or just something we are going to do in general? I've done bicycle repair for a while at a shop, and know how to homebrew. Let me know if anyone has started this thing


----------



## Cush

i don't care if it's on the agenda or not. let's make a book anway.


----------



## punkkus

I'd like to suggest making it entirely of recycled paper, the cost is negligible.

Don't dare forget to add in a section concerning the techniques necessary for making radass tattoo guns otherwise it's fate is sealed... T.P.


----------



## Cush

or just DIY tattoos in general.


----------



## drifter

count me in, most definitely.
i've got countless diy tricks and tools.
we could also include a section on the diy ethics of the prison industrial complex.
it forces one to be diy as fuck, always has.
after all these years since the system was born the victims were inside concocting all sorts of useful shit out of practically nothing. very handy knowlege.


----------



## drifter

Especially tattoos!
where should drawings and diagrams be sent if i dont have access to a scanner?


----------



## Matt Derrick

*drifter wrote:*


> Especially tattoos!
> where should drawings and diagrams be sent if i dont have access to a scanner?



maybe you can take a picture of it with a digital camera if you have access to one. i do that sometimes when i don't have a scanner handy. just make sure to set the focus to the 'close up' setting.


----------



## Gutters

Lol haven't been on for a while but seems like everyone is buzzing i am going to maek about 100 copies and pass them out at the stp fest and it will have a place in the back of the book on where you can send all of your ideas and recipies so i can make the book bigger


----------



## shane

i just got a book you should check out for old timey ideas that are ageless!!it's called wildwood wisdom by ellsworth jaeger. i know that theirs a wealth of diy knowledge amongst us all but you should check it out.it shows how to make a bunch of structures from wigwams and tons of other stuff that i never thought of.o ya it's native /mountain man stuff which obviously has animal usage that might offend my vegi/vegan freinds.sorry.but theres alot of great stuff in there.


----------



## Bendixontherails

Shane's right... jaeger's book rocks. 

If you want great stuff, especially about homemade, in the woodsy kinda stuff then DEFINATELY check out the *FoxFire Books*. they are a series full of that kinda stuff. it's where I learned to brew and distill moonshine, make soap, make my homemade banjo, and lots of other shit. they rock.


----------



## Kagu

I have a friend who has a huge collection of tattoo d.i.y. type books. If anyones interested I could probably borrow them and send some info, within copyright laws of course . Making a diy handbook is an awesome idea though.


----------



## 5ifth

that foxfire series looks nice - but theres so many of them

i just got a book from the library called Bush Craft - outdoor skills and wilderness survival, by Mors Kochanski - its great it has many different methods just of starting a fire, differnt kinds to light for different situations. lots of cool knife and axe things you can do and some really cool shelters you can build.
Ive also got the book - making stuff & doing things, overall its a great resource for diy methods, but there are a few things in there that are unsafe, dumb, or just not worthwhile


----------



## Bendixontherails

yeah, there are a lot, but you'll do fine if you just read the first one or two. I've only read the first four. something to see if they will order for you at the library.

or find them at waldens, rip the front covers off, and leave them on a table somewhere obvious. they'll be in the dumpster the next day.B) 

P.S.-- save the covers and tape em back on.


----------



## shane

is any one into the tom brown books??he has outdoor survivaal books and you can find most of them at borders.i've thumbed threw them.i just acuired one today.called living with the earth it's really good.i'm still a bigger fan of the jaeger book.but browns book really gets into breaking down the process of joints,lashing..etc of the structures more.he also has a book on tracking.which dosen't seem that practical??well at least i've never felt a need to track,but i think it would be a cool skill to have!you should check them all out if you haven't yet.they all have something to offer us,wisdom wise.o'yeah the fox books are the shiiiiit!!especially the one that has a huge section on black smithing.i think it's around #7.but i'm not sure??


----------



## shane

last time i posted on here i mentioned tom browns tracking book.today as i was walking around in the woods i realized that a benefit of reading this book would be not leaving tracks more than following them.if you know how to spot and follow,read tracks.well the better you'll obviously be at really disappearing in the woods when it's really important not to be followed.so may'be in brief this would be a good subject to touch on in the diy book?? actually this would be a great workshop.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*shane wrote:*


> last time i posted on here i mentioned tom browns tracking book.today as i was walking around in the woods i realized that a benefit of reading this book would be not leaving tracks more than following them.if you know how to spot and follow,read tracks.well the better you'll obviously be at really disappearing in the woods when it's really important not to be followed.so may'be in brief this would be a good subject to touch on in the diy book?? actually this would be a great workshop.



My tracking, scouting, and woodsman skills are quite good and I would have much advice to provide if something like this were to be featured in this book idea. Also I'm most likely going to Stp fest and would do a renegade or guerrilla (whatever their calling it, a improv, unscheduled workshop) workshop. I don't want to schedule anything and end up dieing or not making it up there.


----------



## raptoreb

Much could be said about actually printing and binding the handbook yourself. Book binding is a lost art and isn't all too complicated. Basic bookbinding + gathering free laser printers off craigslist + cheap recycled paper = DIY DIY Handbook. I've just picked up bookbinding seeing as how I can obtain ebooks of many of the books I want to read for cheap. Have two b&w laser printers from craigslist. People give away older HP printers that are work horses and will continue to work despite being almost 20 years old.


----------



## Cush

if you guys are looking for some DIY stuff but A LOT of wilderness survival stuff that is great from travelers pick up any edition of the SAS survival guide. you can get it in most bookstores and it was well worth the fifteen bucks it set me back. i know that's a lot of money for one book but it's well worth it.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel

I guess my thing is that information is good.
Paying for it sucks.. I can't bring myself to buy anything like that no matter how cool it is. So... I guess putting it on the internet is a good idea. Or just giving them away.


----------



## Exile

I have a fear of buying its odd. It just dosnt feel right so.........most of the time I ask others to buy for me.


----------



## Grace

I think this is a great idea!

Printing cost is going to be tricky, though. Unless everyone from here is willing to give a little to the project, you could easily go under trying to self publish.

Ever heard of http://www.lulu.com ? It's a great website for self-publishing, and is most cost effective. The site prints it, binds it and then you get to say whether they sell it for you or not, and to whom. They just keep a percentage of the sales per book, or you can pay them for the printing and distribute yourself. Something to think about, though this topic is rather old.


----------



## finn

There's the "super happy anarcho fun pages" way, where you put stuff out on the web for free printing out/viewing on the web. They do this because they want the comic to be free without going into debt.


----------



## possum

im not sure if this whole thing is still on since no one has posted in a while but...

today i made a guitar pick out of a dumpstered cap to one of those plastic one-gallon jugs for like milk or water. its really "authentic". hehe. i dont know know if anybody else does this, but it just kind of came to me today


----------



## Mouse

I do think it would be an internet data base as well. it's free what way... well, almost free. and anyone aroudn the world could get it. 


and then there are people like me that can print stuff for free at school so I can make hard copies for mailing and trading so it's win win


----------



## Japhy

Mouse said:


> every DIY guide must have a section about homemade period rags and DIY abortions. It's a complete must.



hahahahhahahhhahahahah


----------



## Ravie

I'm guessing this never got off the ground. *sigh* so many good ideas when your drunk but then we dont even remember what we were so stoked about the night before....


----------



## finn

Well, there are already a few good sites like instructibles.com, blog.makezine.com, and blog.craftzine.com to search through...


----------



## Astrio_541

great idea for a handbook, ill see what info. i can scrounge up. nice cover


----------



## mkirby

You could use a website like lulu.com that's print on demand. Basically you upload whatever you want them to publish, and people can order them at cost, plus a small percentage fee that the site tacks on, and whatever royalty you set for yourself.


----------



## katiehabits

the SAS survival guide is a good outdoors DIY book. 
anyone know in the first ramboo movie when he makes a trap out of sticks attached to a tree and kills a cop with it? well it's called "the pig spear trap" and that book shows you how to make it. it's real easy folks.


----------



## wildboy860

yea... the SaS book is real good shit, pick 1 up if you get the chance. they even have a pocket sized book, which I keep in my pack @ all times.


----------



## condemnedtodrift

hmmmm....shouldn't people have to work hard & gain experience to obtain some of the more "secret" info yr proposing to include in this manual. Just seems like, while good intentioned, this DIY manual is more of a manual for the cops to find/catch us. Let's remember this isn't summer camp for some people.


----------



## anarchydave

i would like to give some tipson theft in this book if you dont mind


----------



## landofkings77

im deff. down man if u need anything hit me up on aim i can distribute it or spread the word and also ask random squatters around town on ideas for it


----------

